# Radiator flush with garden hose



## jcam1997 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm looking to flush my radiator/engine's cooling system. I looked at my radiator and it looks like there's like a threaded cap located on the side of the area where the radiator cap is located. Its like it's a place to screw in the garden hose because it looks like the size of the garden hose. Can anyone confirm this? I'm just curious to know. I'll get a picture up sometime soon. Thanks to any answers


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

yes, this is actually how I do mine. Hit advance and buy the flush fluid and new coolant. Just disconnect bottom hose for the flush


----------

